# should GHRP-6 froth (produce bubbles) ?



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi, just mixed my first 5mg vial of GHRP-6. Jabbed 150mcg 3 times since last night but dont really feel anything particular, no increased hunger. Using HGH at 8iu eod as well already 6 weeks or so.

On retrospect when I mixed it the GHRP-6 disolved immediately and there was no forth round the surface of the liquid. I just tried agitating the vial and it just produces a few normal air bubbles.

What do you think


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i dont think froth would have anything to do with it mate. you should def notice hunger from ghrp6.

how has it been stored? did iyour order it or get it from a local source?


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

Not to sure mate, but the first time i injected just 100mcg my hunger was through the roof within about ten to twenty minutes.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

I bought it off a board mate from a closed board. He didnt need it any more. Has been stored at room temp. I know that proper GH should froth when you mix it or agitate the vial as it's a protein. I'd have thought GHRP-6 would have the same characteristic. I did read someone didnt get the hunger until he upped his dosage. I just dont want to jab too much of something I'm dubious about.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

biggilb said:


> Not to sure mate, but the first time i injected just 100mcg my hunger was through the roof within about ten to twenty minutes.


do you remember whether yours mixed immediately or you had to swirl the vial a bit like GH before it all disolved ?

HCG disolves immediately, HGH does not.


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

when you say it has been stored at room temperature what exactly do you mean (mixed/unmixed?). The instructions given to me, from a reliable source, were to keep the vial unmixed in a freezer and then once i had mixed it and was using it to keep it refridgerated.


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

Northern Rocker said:


> do you remember whether yours mixed immediately or you had to swirl the vial a bit like GH before it all disolved ?
> 
> HCG disolves immediately, HGH does not.


erm....if i rememberly correctly mate it disolved very quicky on its own accord once the BAC water had been added.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

biggilb said:


> when you say it has been stored at room temperature what exactly do you mean (mixed/unmixed?). The instructions given to me, from a reliable source, were to keep the vial unmixed in a freezer and then once i had mixed it and was using it to keep it refridgerated.


unmixed room temp, mixed in insulin cooling pouch.

Datbtrue at Prof Muscle says it doesnt need to be kept in freezer and also that once mixed is perfectly fine at room temp, unlike HGH. But I'm willing to be corrected if this is wrong.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/37381-dats-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides-11.html#post468197

post 209


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

ok, I dont have a definitive qualified answer concerning the frothing. I'd have thought it WOULD froth. I have 4 5mg vials of GHRP-6 2 from one source 2 from another. I just mixed a vial from the other source and it also disolved immediately with very little bubbling. There were some bubbles but they dissipated very quickly.

So I jabbed 150mcg. CAnt say I'm really hungry but I did eat something.

LIke I said I'm using GH at 8iu eod at the moment. Also Omnas/Masterone/tbol so perhaps the appetite aspect has been supressed somewhat ?!?

What I can say is that this morning I had a killer chest/bis workout, was very strong and pumped.

Suppose that's what matters I guess. Will persevere with the peptides and see what happens.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i dont know were your getting this froth thing from but i have never seen any1 say froth is a sign any peptide be it ghrp or growth is real.

cant imagine apetite supression from any gear would over ride hunger from this as its a different thing.

Some people just dont get sides tho mate remember that. you may also have ghrp2 which doesnt cause hunger issues altho i doubt it it is possible


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

there are plenty of threads with info concerning HGH and it's ability to bubble

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/51749-answer-all-these-recent-hgh-questions.html#post645577

of course it's not definitive prrof that HGH is real if it bubbles, it could be any type of protein ie albumin, but if it DOESNT bubble then probably not a protein and is fake. That goes for HGH.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont no how much i agree on the bubble thing.

However this doesnt go for ghrp im sure.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the GH froth theory is fine but this is not GH......

i have to mix some tonight and i know mine definatly work so i will let you know...

as for hunger yes it does cause this but everyone is different so what causes hunger in one may not in another...


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

that would be appreciated Paul, thanks.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I have taken the peptide combo of GHRP-6 and Grf 1-29 and I didn't notice the hunger either..but after being on this for a short time I knew it was the real deal as my joints especially my wrists and ankles were killing me they were real sore and I felt really tired...I had to drop the dosages because my body wasn't used to that level of growth hormone..but I never got the hunger I was a bit P*ssed cos I could have done with the hunger.. I never get massively hungry with Insulin that some people get...but there you go everyone is different..


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I get some hunger with 300mcg, but not at a lower dose, my appetite is naturally poor, so I think that needs to be taken into account.

Also the hunger is not every time either, and it is from the same vial.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

well still no pronounced appetite, but I do have terrible aching forearms and fingers. Remember I'm using HGH at 8iu eod, and I still get tingling from that and in the first weeks I had aching arms but that has long subsided. Now since jabbing GHRP-6 the aching has returned with a vengence so much so that I had to soak my arms in cold water in the night as I couldnt sleep.

So something is working.


----------

